# Blinker aus Blei gießen



## Meerforellenfan (18. September 2003)

hallo petrifreunde

einige meiner blinker sind nicht mehr im handel erhältlich bzw, handgearbeitet und nun überlege ich mir ob ich diese nicht dublizieren kann

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich auf einfache weise blinker in blei gießen kann?

wie und womit man das macht da habe bis jetzt null erfahrungen

ich weiß nur ich möchte die kosten gering halten 

über anregungen und evl. detalierte beschreibungen würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Truttafriend (18. September 2003)

Kauf Dir in einem "Kreativ Markt" Silikoform. Das ist eine flüssige Abdruckmasse auf 2K-Chlor-Kautschukbasis für Zinnfiguren. Bleiformen  kann man sehr gut damit machen. Die Form bleibt später nach dem Abbinden flexibel wie Gummi und hält 1000 Schüsse bei entsprechender Pflege. Vor dem Gießen deswegen immer Babypuder in die Form geben.
Wenn du Tips zur Formherstellung brauchst helf ich dir gern weiter.

In Hamburg und Lübeck gibt´s diese Läden. Im Internet gibt es Silikoform auch auch bei einigen Bastelversendern, einfach mal googeln. Das Silikoform ist nicht ganz günstig, rentiert sich aber später von allein.
Blei gibts aus diversen Quellen umsonst.


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

ganz einfach  man nehme eine holzschachtel nimmt Kinderknetmasse fülle die in die schachtel drücke den Pilker/Blinker dort rein trennmittel drauf und dann Silikonkautschuk drauf wenn das ganze abgetrocknet ist rausnehmen knete raus silikon unten rein pilker/Blinker drin lassen im Kautschuk trennmittel und wieder auffüllen mit Kautschuk Gußkanal einfügen und kleine luftkanäle fertig um das Kautschuk zu stabilisieren nimmt man Holzplatten auf die aussen seiten und viel spass beim Basteln. 

Ich weiss hört sich alles komisch an ist aber wenn du dabei bist ganz einfach.

PS: dies ist eine schnellanleitung:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. September 2003)

verstehe ich das richtig ?

das babypuder ist das tennmittel ???

oder gibt es da noch andere möglichkeiten


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

also ich benutze Talkum als trennmittel


----------



## Truttafriend (18. September 2003)

Da Babypuder Talkum ist kannst du natürlich auch Talkum nehmen. Das Talkum schützt die Form vor Verbrennungen und läßt sich einfacher trennen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. September 2003)

muss ich die blinker nicht irgendwie einfetten oder ähnliches ??

sorry aber ich habe echt keine ahnung davon

es gibt ja nur dumme antorten keine dummen fragen ;-)


----------



## masch1 (18. September 2003)

Hallo Truttafriend

also ne kleine Bauanleitung findest du beiDorschfestval 

Und günstiges Silikon gibts unter Das durchlesen und anmelden


----------



## Case (18. September 2003)

Bin auch grad an so 'nem Projekt dran. Nur Blei ist mir zu leicht verformbar. Aber die Idee mit dem Zinn ist gut.! Wär für die Blinker vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Franky (18. September 2003)

Junge nee - watt alles so an Blinkern und Co bastelt... 
Okay - ich oute mich auch! 

Ich "plane" momentan 2 Versionen!
Version 1 "bleifrei" (Rohling ist fertig!):
3 mm Edelstahlblech grob zurecht"schneiden" (dieser Zustand ist erreicht!) und mit dem Bandschleifer "feinschleifen". Irgendwo in Opas Werkzeug schlummern noch ein oder zwei Kugelhämmer, mit denen das Blech ausgetrieben wird.
Anschließend die Löcher für die Sprengringe Bohren (drauf achten, dass man auch einen Kobalt-Bohrer nimmt!). Danach polieren, grundieren, lackieren nach Herzenslust!

Version 2 "verbleit" :
Dünnes Blech (Kupfer - Messing - Stahl) (ca. 0,5 mm) in Form bringen und mit dem Kugelhammer austreiben.
Mit "Lötwasser" die "eingebeulte" Seite "reinigen". Flüssiges Blei in gewünschter Menge (Gewicht) vorsichtig draufgießen und erkalten lassen. Anschließend Löcher bohren, grundieren, polieren, lackieren - was auch immer!

Ich denke, Version 2 ist zwar "aufwendiger" als "Rohbleiblinker", aber um einiges stabiler!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. September 2003)

manchmal muß man nur seinen kopf benutzen(ich jedenfalls)


http://www.rpfishing.de/01918993980...b901/019189939809c9101.html#019189939809e760f

da sind jede menge tipps für jede art der herstellung von blinkern und wobbler

in verbindung mit den tipps/link  von Masch1 werden das tolle teile

ich schau mir mal was ab und vergleiche die preise dort mit denen im baumarkt und dann gehts los ;-))

danke @all für die guten tipps hier


----------

